#launchpad-meeting 2006-10-23
<ddaa> jamesh: lifeless: spiv: SteveA: meeting in 61 minutes
<ddaa> please tell poolie and _thumper_ if they are anywhere close
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> they'll be in singapore
<SteveA> and may possibly not be here
<ddaa> I'm happy to skip it this week
<SteveA> I'd like to know how things are going with you and your work
<SteveA> bbiab
<SteveA> re
<SteveA> and I want to know how the smartserver is going
<jamesh> meeting?
<ddaa> jamesh: 
<ddaa> supposedly, yes
<ddaa> == agenda ==
<ddaa> Next meeting Monday 30 October, 10:00 UTC.
<ddaa> * production status
<ddaa> * debian svn server load
<ddaa> * status reports
<ddaa> * singapore meeting
<ddaa> This is the new meeting formula. A few broad agenda items.
<ddaa> == roll call ==
<ddaa> spiv: ping
<spiv> The roll call isn't on the agenda ;)
<spiv> I'm here.
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> thanks for considering the feedback about the agenda from last week, ddaa
<poolie> hi, who's here?
<ddaa> jamesh, spiv, SteveA and I
<poolie> we're still meeting here but i can come here for a bit
<SteveA> ok
<poolie> could you (re)post the agenda please?
<SteveA> ddaa: would you give the agenda again?
<ddaa> == agenda ==
<ddaa> Next meeting Monday 30 October, 10:00 UTC.
<ddaa> * production status
<ddaa> * debian svn server load
<ddaa> * status reports
<ddaa> * singapore meeting
<ddaa> This is the new meeting formula. A few broad agenda items.
<ddaa> Let's get going.
<ddaa> == production status ==
<ddaa> Rolled out new importd needed after launchpad rollout (db schema change). No functional change.
<ddaa> Nothing much interesting going on there.
<ddaa> jamesh: okay, if you have interesting rollouts to talk about, this is the place now.
<ddaa> Moving on...
<ddaa> == debian svn server load ==
<ddaa> Much discussion last week.
<ddaa> Finally, I agree to what poolie suggested:
<ddaa>  * Svn imports that have "trunk" in their name can proceed (essentially) unattended
<ddaa>  * Svn imports that do not have "trunk" in their name will require operator validation to proceed at all
<ddaa>  * Check for "no file in directory" will be implemented as an extra safety, will be overridable by operator validation.
<ddaa> I have gardened the database.
<ddaa>  * Will add check for "trunk" with hardcoded exception into importd.
<ddaa>  * Hardcoded exceptions will be removed when operator validation will be implemented in the web UI and database.
<ddaa> Any comment on that plan?
<jamesh> do we count branches with /branches/ in the URL as valid?
<jamesh> or just trunk?
<ddaa> nah
<SteveA> poolie: did you contact the debian guy?
<spiv> Have we been unfirewalled from the debian server?
<ddaa> just trunk, because cscvs does not make related imports relate in bzr history
<poolie> ddaa: sounds good
<poolie> SteveA: no, i'll mail him tonight
<SteveA> I think that in future, a swift initial introduction and contact would be better
<SteveA> with a more involved followup later
<ddaa> generally, the whole web UI of vcs-imports needs to be redesigned to make it clear that vcs details are input for a service, not informational.
<SteveA> while *we* know we've been dropping everything (kind of) to attend to this issue
<SteveA> he doesn't
<poolie> SteveA: yes, i agree
<ddaa> Thank you all for contributing to this discussion last week and for humoring me.
<ddaa> btw, it's apparent that we are _not_ being firewalled from the debian svn
<ddaa> ACTION: poolie to talk to the debian guy
<ddaa> moving on
<jamesh> have we put in an RT request to change the reverse DNS of the importd slaves?
<ddaa> jamesh: mh... not AFAIK
<jamesh> (that's if we've decided that we want to)
<ddaa> I see not reason not to do that, but there's also the whole thing about putting informative pages up, and things like that
<ddaa> should I follow up on that, or is that mpool's?
<ddaa> poolie: ?
<ddaa> well, I'll try to follow up on that... keep nagging
<SteveA> ddaa: please file and RT request for that and cc me
<ddaa> SteveA: ok
<ddaa> == status reports ==
<ddaa> spiv: supermirror-smart-server.
<ddaa> poolie: thanks for checking the svn roundtripping discussion. I will come back to you when I have a clear statement of what I need you to comment on.
<ddaa> jamesh: product-release-finder. Last week you said "we should be able to run it in production this week".
<ddaa> _thumper_: spec-branches.
<ddaa> ddaa: python import: no progress on that last week.
<ddaa> ddaa: pyrex: did not publish branch. Progress (off-hours): now blocked on landing of new svn changeset logic. Started to split work in reviewable chunks. (for the record, jamesh was volunteered for review last week).
<ddaa> poolie: bzr-lp features.
<ddaa> spiv: how's smart server this week?
<ddaa> jamesh: how's the product-release finder?
<SteveA>  tim/launchpad/spec-branches  is w-i-p
<jamesh> ddaa: forgot to ask stub about that.  He brought it up today, and I said we should go ahead
<poolie> ddaa: please follow up on fixing importd's rDNS
<SteveA> 389 line diff output
<poolie> and add a bug about putting up some information about it; we don't have to do that right now
<poolie> ddaa: we're working now on specifying more bzr-lp features
<poolie> in particular getting diffs for branches and doing branch review
<spiv> I've updated the status whiteboard on https://features.launchpad.net/products/bzr/+spec/smart-server and https://features.launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+spec/supermirror-smart-server
<SteveA> ddaa: after this meeting, I want to talk about doing an import of silva
<ddaa> poolie: please keep me posted
<ddaa> poolie: any spec I need to subscribe to?
<poolie> spiv: yes i saw, well done
<poolie> ddaa: not as yet, but will let you know
<SteveA> spiv: do you know about the plan to get a new bzr on devpad when it is packaged?
<SteveA> spiv: and get lp developers using smartserver transports with that?
<ddaa> jamesh: can you take over spec-branch?
<spiv> SteveA: 0.11 that's already there (and in edgy) is already sufficient for that.
<SteveA> yes, but what's the point of testing that?
<ddaa> since _thumper_ is going to be away till december
<spiv> That said, getting more testing for the 0.12 release candidate would be good.
<SteveA> right
<jamesh> ddaa: okay.  Is there a spec of what needs to be done?
<SteveA> so I want you to announce in thursday's meeting, and on the list on wednesday, what to do and how to do it, and call for testing
<spiv> Well, the smart server protocol is (I hope!) unchanged in 0.12, although the underlying code is largely the same.
<SteveA> we'll have packages available, and on devpad by the end of tomorrow
<ddaa> jamesh: last I heard of it, the main todo was adding a descriptive text to spec-branches
<poolie> SteveA: and let's please get a poll the following week of how many people tried it
<ddaa> jamesh: we can sync on that later this week
<SteveA> poolie: ok, +1
<jamesh> ddaa: okay
<spiv> That means that regardless of devpad, developers can use/test 0.11 or 0.12 or bzr.dev on the client already.,
<poolie> and did they either have no problems, or have htem and not report them, etc
<ddaa> jamesh: better to talk it through first, it's not urgent
<spiv> Obviously it would be good to get devpad upgraded so we can test the server-side too, but that can happen independently.
<jamesh> ddaa: yep
<spiv> SteveA: I've already added a proposed agenda item for Thursday's meeting.  I'm happy to send a mail on Wednesday.
<ddaa> is that a completed agenda item?
<ddaa> I guess so.
<ddaa> == singapore meeting ==
<ddaa> Did not have time to tell more about "releasing cscvs" to poolie. So let's have a discussion now or soon to clarify the issue.
<SteveA> spiv: or, send a mail already saying how to use it
<SteveA> and we'll tell people to upgrade in the meeting
<spiv> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> thanks
<ddaa> poolie: I gather  you are on a meeting, so please call back on me when you are free
<poolie> ddaa: just read your later replies on the russkaya thread
<poolie> good work there
<jamesh> I suppose we should upgrade launchpad's bzr to 0.12 at some point too -- should be easier than the previous update
<ddaa> the cscvs release thing is important (at least to me) so i really want it discussed in singapore
<ddaa> poolie: thank you
<SteveA> poolie: I added a note for the poll for next week to the lp meeting agenda
<ddaa> poolie: ack for getting back to me about cscvs release?
<SteveA> jamesh: yes, who can do that?  does it need to be lifeless?
<poolie> ddaa: why don't you call me after this meeting?  i'm at Carlton.com.sg, room "Victoria 2"
<ddaa> poolie: ?
<jamesh> SteveA: the API changes between 0.11 and 0.12 are probably fairly minor, so we probably don't need to do a concurrent update of multiple modules
<poolie> ddaa: i meant, call me and we'll talk about cscvs
<jamesh> SteveA: so I don't think it needs to be lifeless
<poolie> or, send me mail
<poolie> whatever works for you
* ddaa checks phone rates to singapore
<SteveA> ddaa: who has rights to update bzr code in RF ?
<ddaa> SteveA: afaik, lifeless only
<jamesh> iirc spiv and me do
<SteveA> ddaa: I use skype out for calls like this, with some success.  is quite cheap
<spiv> I believe jamesh is correct.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I propose updating bzr in lp asac (convenient).  ddaa, do you agree?
<ddaa> sure, there will probably be the usual compatibility fixes, but I'm all for a more bleeding edge launchpad
<SteveA> I'm propsing this because we have a release now
<SteveA> not because it is bleeding edge
<ddaa> "we have a release" ?
<ddaa> anyway, sure, let's upgrade bzr
<jamesh> ddaa: 0.12 is very near release
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> So, meeting agenda complete.
<SteveA> thanks ddaa.  I enjoyed this meeting
<SteveA> ddaa: I'd like to try getting silva imported pretty soon
<SteveA> so I can demonstrate bzr here at infrae with their own product
<ddaa> SteveA: same bug as usual with silva
<SteveA> they already use launchpad to translate silva
<SteveA> what bug is that?
<ddaa> blocked on new cscvs changeset logic, recently reviewed by BjornW
<ddaa> lot of work to make it land though
<SteveA> why a lot of work?
<ddaa> because it's a hell of a large branch
<ddaa> and I did not spend much time polishing it before review
<SteveA> lots of review comments then
<ddaa> I just got the code done and working. So yeah, lots of review stuff, bad class names and stuff like that.
<ddaa> missing documentation too
<ddaa> oh, that's way cool
<ddaa> I have free calls to singapore landlines :)
<ddaa> poolie: what number can I reach you on?
<poolie> ddaa: actually could we talk about this time tomorrow?
<poolie> or actually, mail me first and we'll go from there, pleas
<ddaa> okay, will mail you soon
<ddaa> on top of my todo list
#launchpad-meeting 2009-10-21
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> hello everybody and welcome to this week's ameu reviewer's meeting.  who's here today?
<henninge> me
<beuno> me
<sinzui> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<deryck> me
<bac> me
<barry> beuno: hi
<beuno> hi barry
<bigjools> me
<barry> adeuring intellectronica gary-sprint leonardr salgado danilos ping
<adeuring> me
<intellectronica> me
<gary-sprint> me
<danilos> barry: otp, sorry
<barry> gmb mars jml ping
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<salgado> me
<leonardr> me
<barry> i'm hoping it will be a short meeting today :)
<jml> barry, hi
<barry> jml: hi!
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * UI review call update
<barry>  * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<barry>  
<barry>  
<barry> [TOPIC] action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  action items
<barry>  * barry to get with mrevell on guidelines migration from old wiki to new
<allenap> me
<barry> done, actually!  well, in the sense that i chatted w/mrevell and he's going to work on the migration
<mrevell> Mo0r:)
<mrevell> oops
<barry> so, thanks mrevell !
<barry>  * intellectronica and barry to draft guidelines for drive-by cleanups
<barry> not done
<intellectronica> we missed it
<barry> intellectronica: next time <wink>
<intellectronica> may i suggest moving this to the list instead?
<barry> intellectronica: +1.  would you like to take the first shot?  or i can.
<intellectronica> i'm happy to do that
<barry> intellectronica: thanks
<barry> [ACTION] intellectronica to take drive-by discussion to mailing list
<MootBot> ACTION received:  intellectronica to take drive-by discussion to mailing list
<barry> [TOPIC]  * UI review call update
<MootBot> New Topic:   * UI review call update
<barry> intellectronica or beuno would you like to give us an update?
<beuno> I have an interesting thing to paste into the channel
<beuno> sinzui          12
<beuno> rockstar        10
<beuno> noodles         8
<beuno> intellectronica 8
<beuno> barry           6
<beuno> kiko            1
<beuno> danilo          1
<beuno> "number of non-beuno ui reviews performed since the 1st of Sept"
<barry> awesome
<intellectronica> that's quite good, no? all ui reviewers are doing stuff
<beuno> well, not really
<sinzui> How did I win that? I ran form UI reviews after I blew a gasket
<beuno> there are quite a few that are not doint at all
<intellectronica> and even some that are not ui reviewers :)
<gmb> me. Oops.
<beuno> but, it's fantastic, yes
<beuno> a *lot* of you doing amazing work
<intellectronica> beuno: also, what period is it over? the numbers seem to me too low if it's for the whole time
<beuno> so I'm super happy, and I use Launchpad as an example of super success everywhere else
<beuno> intellectronica, since Sept 1st til today
<barry> beuno: how did you calculate that?  i'm sure i did more than 6 ui* reviews
<beuno> barry, bzr log -r date:2009-09-01.. | grep "ui=" | grep "ui=none" -vi | grep "ui=beuno" -vi | grep "ui=rs" -vi
<beuno> it's not super precise, but a pretty good aproximation
<bac> beuno: it doesn't include some mentored reviews of the form [ui=EdwinGrubbs, beuno]
<jml> beuno, on which branch?
<beuno> jml, devel
<beuno> bac, yeah, I saw, hence the approximation  :)
<bac> well, that one it would've.  yep
<barry> beuno: it would be interesting to grep the merge proposals
<deryck> credit junkies abound ;)
<intellectronica> anyway...
<beuno> barry, it would, but it requires more than 20 minutes  :)
<beuno> yes
<beuno> anyway
<beuno> with those numbers
<intellectronica> unless we need an accurate measure, would it suffice to say that there are lots of reviews and maybe even more than lots?
<barry> :)
<beuno> I'm going to graduate noodles when he comes back, after a call
<beuno> and my next nominee to go through the process is sinzui, if he's willing
<sinzui> beuno: I am willing.
 * sinzui thinks several UI reviews are really hard because of context switching
<beuno> great, so I'd encourage everyone to send ui reviews sinzui's way, and I will overlook them
<intellectronica> i don't think there was anything terribly interesting in that call other than that, was there?
<intellectronica> also francis sent notes to the list
<beuno> of course, I meant "look at" rather than "overlook"  :)
<barry> beuno: could you ask noodles to maybe send a message to the ml about his experience, how he worked with you and anything he learned that will help the next ui graduate?
<beuno> barry, I will
<barry> thanks!
<barry> anything else on ui reviews?
<intellectronica> i have something to say about windmill
<jml> beuno, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/298297/
<barry> intellectronica: go for it
<jml> beuno, that bzr plugin does reviewer & mainline author counts
<intellectronica> i've started using the new infrastrcture after not touching it for quite some time, and it rocks
<intellectronica> hugs to bjorn for sorting this out, and everyone who didn't yet have the chance to take a look, you're in for a pleasant surprise
<gary-sprint> BjornT should get to hear that :-)
<gary-sprint> (and he's not around)
<beuno> jml, thanks, I will get the stats again from there
<intellectronica> gary-sprint: yes, appropriately i think he's in a conference about test automation :)
<barry> intellectronica: very cool.  the old infrastructure was so painful
<gary-sprint> :-)
<barry> intellectronica: is there anything in the dev wiki that could use updating?
<intellectronica> barry: the dev wiki is already up to date
<barry> rock
<barry> intellectronica: thanks for the update
<barry> [TOPIC]  * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<barry> gary-sprint: would you like to give a brief update on our sprint?
<barry> or i can do it :)
<gary-sprint> barry: sure.  Thanks to barry, salgado, and maxb, we have a branch that works (test passing) on Python 2.5.
<gary-sprint> This will not land until the LOSAs are ready to consume it
<gary-sprint> Also coming from the sprint was a bunch of fixes for the current 2.4 build on Karmic
<gary-sprint> We are now working on upgrading to newer versions of ZTK
<bigjools> \o/
<gary-sprint> on Py 2.5
<gary-sprint> That is big and hard
<gary-sprint> We will try to get it done, and then hopefully move back to Py 2.6
<gary-sprint> We are not sure if we will get to that by the end of the week
<gary-sprint> We will have a discussion this evening (Americas) as to what we think we can accomplish
<barry> we have three branches.  all the gory details are here: https://dev.launchpad.net/PythonMigrationStatus
<gary-sprint> LOSAs will probably not be able to let us land this for about a week and a half is my impression
<gary-sprint> I have a discussion with Tom about this tomorrow
<barry> gary-sprint: thanks
<gary-sprint> They have been swamped, and though I sent them an email a while ago, I didn't make them answer me ;-)
<gary-sprint> yeah, done.  :-) thank you
<barry> i have nothing else on the agenda for today.  does anybody have anything?
<barry> okay then, thanks everybody and have a great day
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:24.
<gary-sprint> thanks
<intellectronica> thanks barry
<bigjools> ta mate
#launchpad-meeting 2009-10-22
<Ursinha> MootBot, hi hi -.-
<sinzui> Wake up MootBot
<matsubara> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 10:00. The chair is matsubara.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<gary-sprint> me
<gary-sprint> :-D
<matsubara> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<sinzui> me
<gary-sprint> uh, me
<Ursinha> me
<matsubara> rockstar, Chex, bigjools, allenap: hi
<allenap> me
<matsubara> apologies from stub
<rockstar> me
<mthaddon> me
<bigjools> me
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<mthaddon> matsubara: I'm sitting in for Chex this meeting as he's working on U1 stuff
<matsubara>  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<matsubara>  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<matsubara>  * DBA report (stub)
<matsubara>  * Proposed items
<matsubara> thanks mthaddon
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara> * matsubara to file a bug on oops-tools to recognize new oops prefixes and sort out conflicting prefixes with losas
<matsubara> * Chex to check app server logs and apache logs to see if it can shed any light in the high load issue.
<matsubara> * adeuring to check with gmb about checkwatches failure
<matsubara> * danilos to check bug 438039, assess if it's really critical. if it's is, land a fix, if it's not, update the importance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438039 in rosetta "bzr branch import script oopses sometimes" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438039
<matsubara> * bigjools to investigate update-cache failure and reply back to the list
<danilos> matsubara: the bug tells you what it was :)
<danilos> oh, I forgot to 'me' myself
<matsubara> I'll finish up my action today
<matsubara> thanks danilos
<bigjools> I chatted to curtis and as far as wecan tell it was caused by something else holding a transaction/table open
<bigjools> not much I can do
<matsubara> gmb replied to checkwatches failure email. it was a hung process which was killed and service resumed
<sinzui> Since the PRF ran the following days, I believe it was a long running process that worried our watching proc
<matsubara> bigjools, thanks for checking. I don't see new emails from that script failing so I take it's working normally
<bigjools> yep
<matsubara> mthaddon, any luck investigating the high loading issue?
<matsubara> s/loading/load/
<mthaddon> matsubara: I wasn't aware that was something we were following up on - not sure what the latest is, but I guess part of it plays into the new SplitIt stuff
<mthaddon> i.e. we've just brought a whole bunch of new servers online so we need to see what effect this has on the overall load of the system
<matsubara> all right. I'll take that item off the list and if high load shows up in the graphs we can pursue further
<mthaddon> k
<matsubara> thanks all, moving on
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<Ursinha> it'sme
<Ursinha> gary_poster, bug 331990, can we CP it?
 * sinzui stares at Ursinha
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331990 in launchpad-foundations "The inline editor widget reports a JSON error when saving non-ASCII characters" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331990
<Ursinha> s/gary_poster/gary-sprint/
<gary-sprint> Ursinha: I do not have CP-foo.
<Ursinha> allenap, can we have a fix for bug 438802 and maybe CP it?
<matsubara> gary-sprint, is this a matter of updating the lazr.restful lib used by lpnet?
<Ursinha> allenap, also, we have bug 438985, it's in progress but without activity for a some time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438802 in malone "UnicodeDecodeError changing 'Assigned to' field when summary contains non-ascii" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438802
<Ursinha> allenap, and bug 458180, that's BugTask index timeouts
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438985 in malone "Trying to make myself as bug supervisor of my project oopses" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438985
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458180 in malone "BugTask:+index timing out" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458180
<Ursinha> sinzui, I've filed bug 458169 and bug 458189, the timeouts on Milestone and DistroSeries index pages
<Ursinha> rockstar, can we have a fix for bug 442981?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458169 in launchpad-registry "Distroseries:+index page timing out" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458189 in launchpad-registry "Milestone:+index pages timing out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458189
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442981 in launchpad-code "launchpad-project/+activereviews is OOPSing with TypeError (dup-of: 457541)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457541 in launchpad-code "Active code reviews for Loggerhead OOPSes on edge" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457541
<gary-sprint> Ursinha: maybe I misunderstood.  are you asking for CP-blessing or for CP-shepherding?  If the latter, sure, we can shepherd.
<Ursinha> gary-sprint, shepherding
<sinzui> Ursinha: I replied that I beleive they are dups of 455812
<sinzui> brad is already working on it
<Ursinha> bug 455812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455812 in launchpad-registry "distroseries milestone timeout" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455812
<Ursinha> hmmm
<gary-sprint> matsubara: not sure, will ask leonardr.
<Ursinha> sinzui,I'll mark it as a dupe then, thanks
<sinzui> not yet
<rockstar> Ursinha, the fix for that bug is closing it as a duplicate of bug 457541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457541 in launchpad-code "Active code reviews for Loggerhead OOPSes on edge" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457541
<Ursinha> oh
<rockstar> Ursinha, also, that bug is Fix Released.
<matsubara> [action] gary to talk to leonardr about cherry picking lazr.restful updates on lpnet for bug 331990
<MootBot> ACTION received:  gary to talk to leonardr about cherry picking lazr.restful updates on lpnet for bug 331990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331990 in launchpad-foundations "The inline editor widget reports a JSON error when saving non-ASCII characters" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331990
<gary-sprint> +1
<Ursinha> rockstar,it still happens, how come?
<rockstar> Ursinha, so yes, you may have it before it was asked.
<sinzui> I have assign the distroseries +index to edwin. I think EdwinGrubbs and bac will find this is the same problem
<sinzui> The oopses of the two new bugs look the the oopses I have been tracking in the older bug
<rockstar> Ursinha, doesn't oops for me.
<Ursinha> rockstar, so the summaries are lying :)
<rockstar> Ursinha, does this url oops for you? https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+activereviews
<Ursinha> rockstar, well, it's loading... I'll keep my eye on it and if needed reopen it, right?
<Ursinha> rockstar, thanks
<Ursinha> allenap, hi :)
<allenap> Ursinha: I talk to deryck about getting bug 438802 fixed, and gmb about bug 438985.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438802 in malone "UnicodeDecodeError changing 'Assigned to' field when summary contains non-ascii" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438985 in malone "Trying to make myself as bug supervisor of my project oopses" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438985
<Ursinha> allenap, thanks
<allenap> Ursinha: Bug 458180 is a perennial problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458180 in malone "BugTask:+index timing out" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458180
<Ursinha> allenap, I see the main offender is bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<Ursinha> yes, *sigh*
<allenap> Ursinha: Yeah, it always is :)
<rockstar> Ursinha, yes, but I can't see how it'd get reopened.  It was bad data, we fixededed the database records.
<danilos> Ursinha: and you just made it worse with a reference now :)
<Ursinha> danilos, yes, just to prove my point :P
<matsubara> allenap, it still happens in other bugs too as per jono's email to launchpad-dev about ubuttu timing out
<Ursinha> allenap, there are some oopses not caused by #1
<Ursinha> thanks allenap
<allenap> matsubara: Okay, as someone said, perhaps it's the +text interface.
<Ursinha> gary-sprint, the "buildbot failure in Launchpad on jscheck", is it severe?
<matsubara> allenap, I briefly trawled the summaries and there are a some sofr timeouts on +text, but soft timeouts shouldn't be affecting ubottu
<allenap> matsubara, Ursinha: We need to do something more drastic to get the bug page quicker I think. Caching, etc, and that's coming alone. We've done a lot of the other things we can think of, but I'll discuss it with the team.
<allenap> matsubara: That's interesting.
<allenap> s/alone/along/
<Ursinha> I see some emails from francis and rockstar talking about it, is there something that can or needs to be done?
<matsubara> allenap, perhaps those timeouts are not being logged as OOPSes? similar to 500 we see eventually from apache
<Ursinha> gary-sprint, ^
<matsubara> to the 500 errors I mean
<rockstar> Ursinha, gary-sprint, it is my belief that windmill sucks.
<gary-sprint> Ursinha: it does not appear to be a problem in the basic buildbot setup at the moment.    There are failures in the tests.  This doesn't seem to be a foundations issue AFAICT.  Björn may very well be able to help when he returns
<allenap> matsubara: Okay, I'm not sure what you mean, but we can talk about it after the meeting.
<Ursinha> right gary-sprint, thanks for the info
<matsubara> allenap, sure thing. I'll find the bug I'm referring to
<allenap> matsubara: Thanks.
<matsubara> [action] allenap and matsubara to talk about the timeouts on bug pages
<MootBot> ACTION received:  allenap and matsubara to talk about the timeouts on bug pages
<Ursinha> right, I'm done here
<gary-sprint> rockstar: that's probably a given.  The more interesting question is whether it sucks worse than the alternatives.  My impression is no, but a champion could fight for an alternate view,
<gary-sprint> .
<Ursinha> allenap, is it possible to ask for a cp for bug 438802 when it's fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438802 in malone "UnicodeDecodeError changing 'Assigned to' field when summary contains non-ascii" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438802
<rockstar> gary-sprint, sadly, there is no better alternative. Windmill sucks less than anything else out there.
<gary-sprint> :-)
<allenap> Ursinha: Sure.
<Ursinha> anmar was having problems yesterday with bugs with chinese chars, I think it's worth doing a CP
<Ursinha> thanks allenap
<allenap> Ursinha: np, thank you :)
<Ursinha> :)
<matsubara> ok, two fix committed critical bugs
<matsubara> rockstar, we had some failures on the update_preview_diffs script
<matsubara> on the 19th
<rockstar> matsubara, yeah, we're currently in the process of fixing the various oopses that script creates.
<matsubara> rockstar, ok. can you give me the bug numbers after the meeting?
<rockstar> matsubara, there are many.
<matsubara> gladly we have an oops tag to filter those :-)
<matsubara> rockstar, I'll ping you after the meeting
<Ursinha> thanks everyone
<matsubara> I think that's all for this section. thanks everyone
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<mthaddon> SplitIt is the big one this week - now complete with exception of Auth DB split.
<mthaddon> New App servers brought online after haproxy throttlng of connections, we're watching how things are progressing
<mthaddon> A number of CPs done this week
<mthaddon> Is everyone clear on the new CP process?
<mthaddon> Shipit now managed by ISD, and CPs to be approved by nigelp
<mthaddon> Some app servers dying, loggerhead dying, poppy died once - is there a process for reviewing the Incident Log?
<mthaddon> That's about it
<matsubara> mthaddon, last I heard Francis was the one to champion the Incident Log process.
<mthaddon> matsubara: basically we want to be sure someone's reviewing it to look for operational trends in production
<bigjools> did he mention making trvial wiki edits for codebounce so we don't get email for those?
<matsubara> ideally we won't need that codebounce all the time :-)
<Ursinha> matsubara, +1 :)
<mthaddon> bigjools: if we have to get alerts and go through the whole restart, edit wiki nightmare, you can put up with a few wiki edit notifications :)
 * matsubara looks at rockstar 
<bigjools> mthaddon: well, no I don't :)
<danilos> mthaddon: the concern is that we may learn to ignore it unless we can filter stuff out *we* can't do anything about
<rockstar> mthaddon, I'm subscribed and get the pleasure of seeing every time you restart loggerhead.
<matsubara> any news about the codebrowser dying all the time?
<bigjools> what danilos said
<danilos> mthaddon: specifically, translations or soyuz team can't help much with codebrowse restarts
<rockstar> matsubara, we are bringing someone on to look into the codebrowse issue.  That's all I know.  We certainly don't have the bandwidth currently to do it.
<mthaddon> fwiw, I usually do trivial that one - I guess maybe the other losas don't - will mention it
<danilos> bigjools: just as an example, and these are very, very common
<sinzui> I believe there is a plan to but people to work on loggerhead
<danilos> mthaddon: in general, anything else shoudn't be a trivial edit, and codebrowse should, that would help old men like bigjools deal with their email :)
<bigjools> ha
<danilos> sinzui: yeah, as flacoste mentioned today, I think we are having a contract that starts today or tomorrow
<matsubara> that's great news
<danilos> mthaddon: but, do note that most team leads are subscribed to LPIncidentLog, and if one isn't, feel free to poke them about it
<mthaddon> danilos: k, thx
<matsubara> that's all mthaddon ?
<mthaddon> yep
<matsubara> all right. thanks everyone
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (stub)
<matsubara> stub is on vacation and looks like the db is fine
<matsubara> AFAICT
<matsubara> so let's move on.
<matsubara> [action] matsubara to talk to stub about the DBA report when he gets back
<MootBot> ACTION received:  matsubara to talk to stub about the DBA report when he gets back
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Proposed items
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Proposed items
<matsubara> no new proposed items
<matsubara> and I think that's all for today
<matsubara> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See https://dev.launchpad.net/MeetingAgenda for the logs.
<matsubara> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 10:40.
<Ursinha> thanks my dearest colleagues
#launchpad-meeting 2009-10-24
<satoribeatz> anyone in here?
<wgrant> satoribeatz: This probably isn't the place you're looking for.
<satoribeatz> why is that
<wgrant> satoribeatz: Because this is where meetings about the development of the software behind launchpad.net take place.
#launchpad-meeting 2010-10-27
 * henninge just checked his mail ...
